# gas supply pipe size for gas range



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

i currently have a 1/2" gas line going to the gas range in the kitchen (3/4" to about 6' from range, then coupled to a 1/2" line the rest of the way). I talked to a plumber for some unrelated work, and he pointed out that the gas range really should be 3/4" all the way. Is that correct?


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

Should be OK.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

1/2 " sounds OK.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

The plumber knows the BTU'S of the range. I don't run anything smaller than 3/4 to a range & use a 5/8'' flex connector at the range.unless, the house is on a higher pressure gas system


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

My vote is for the 3/4.


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

kenmac said:


> The plumber knows the BTU'S of the range. I don't run anything smaller than 3/4 to a range & use a 5/8'' flex connector at the range.unless, the house is on a higher pressure gas system


he never looked at the range. We were in the basement looking up at the pipes. What is the typical BTU rating of a range? So it seems the 1/2" is minimal code, but 3/4" is more appropriate in practice?

What's considered higher pressure? Do you need special gauges to measure it? I've heard typical is 0.5 ~1psi.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

somewhere in the range of 65-70k total larger range more

Here you can get get 6'' wc or 2 # gas system. Lower pressures more volume with larger pipe. It will also depend on the length


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

acerunner said:


> i currently have a 1/2" gas line going to the gas range in the kitchen (3/4" to about 6' from range, then coupled to a 1/2" line the rest of the way). I talked to a plumber for some unrelated work, and he pointed out that the gas range really should be 3/4" all the way. Is that correct?


 
Turn your burners on one at a time. When you turn the 4th burner on, does the 1st burner have noticably lower output? No? 1/2" is plenty. Yes? go with the 3/4"...... assuming you regularly use all 4 burners on your range.


----------

